# Breeder referral - IL/WI/IN/IA



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It's so exciting that you are looking for a goldie pupper. On this forum, we're so lucky to have excellent advice. Doolin and Tahnee are from your area, and are good at helping.

http://www.everythinggolden.com/new_page_4.htm

Here's an IL discussion http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=38128


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about the loss of your pup. 

My dogs came from Dichi Goldens in Portage WI. You can find them at Dichigoldens.com. Good luck on your search.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

My Theo came from Gay Eberly here in Michigan. Wonderful breeder and wonderful dogs! You can email her if you're interested, just send me a PM.


----------



## Cratemail (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Jens - sorry, unable to pm you since I haven't posted enough yet. Please pm me with Gay's information - thanks!

Cindy


----------



## Cratemail (Nov 6, 2008)

I've contacted Dichi Goldens and they have some pups available from the Kona x Beamer breeding. Does anyone have an opinion on this breeding? Thanks for all the help!

Cindy


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Cratemail said:


> I've contacted Dichi Goldens and they have some pups available from the Kona x Beamer breeding. Does anyone have an opinion on this breeding? Thanks for all the help!
> 
> Cindy


Here is a picture of my Jazz. She is a Kona baby. I would say she is pretty cute. And I saw Beamer on their website. She is a beauty. Jazz is a great puppy. Most importantly the breeders do a great job with their dogs.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Cratemail, I haven't visited Dichi yet, but I talked with Dick for over 45 minutes last week and he sounds like a top-notch, extremely dedicated breeder. We're scheduled to visit Dichi on December 5 and will also be looking at the litter. Magiclover is also a very good resource for information about Dichi.

I sent you a personal message as well.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Dichi Goldens are gorgeous IMO!


----------



## Cratemail (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks so much for the referral - they are absolutely beautiful and happy dogs. Mom and Dad of the new litter could not be any better....so glad we visited and spent time with Dick and his "family"


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is gratifying to hear that GRF helped connect a puppy seeker with a responisble breeder.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Isn't TahneeGR in WI. I think she said a few families had to back out of getting their pups because of the economy. Maybe you can talk to Linda. She's a member here.

Sorry, I should have read all the posts!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am glad you enjoyed your visit. They are wonderful. Our Jazz is 11 weeks now and doing great. I hope you share pictures when you get your new pup!


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Isn't TahneeGR in WI. I think she said a few families had to back out of getting their pups because of the economy. Maybe you can talk to Linda. She's a member here.
> 
> Sorry, I should have read all the posts!


Yes, Tahnee is in north central Wisconson. Her username is *Tahnee GR*.

Good luck finding the perfect breeder, if you haven't already : )


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

geoff_rey said:


> Yes, Tahnee is in north central Wisconson. Her username is *Tahnee GR*.
> 
> Good luck finding the perfect breeder, if you haven't already : )


And she had pups available now, too. They look beautiful!


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Linda's pups are very beautiful. Given that my favorite boy came from her and knowing her, I would say she would be the perfect breeder for just about anyone. The pups she has now will be stunning. I know what dad produced out of a similar cross and they were outstanding. In fact my girl Britain took a huge major at the Chicago show last year! Another sister just took 2nd in her class at the National specialty. I think that might give you an idea of how nice these pups will be, not to mention the temperament is ideal!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks, guys. You don't know how much it means to hear (read) such nice things 

And yup, Mac, I had those 2 girls in mind when I did the breeding


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*www.dichigoldens.com*

We currently have two Goldens, our 18 month old rambunctious male we named Marty - he is from a breeder in Iowa, and our year old sweet girl we named Melody - she is from Dichi Goldens. I cannot say enough good things about Dichi Goldens. 

Melody's mother is Dancer and her father is Victor. She is very intelligent, playful, and has a wonderful temperment. She likes to cuddle and stays right by my side when we go for walks in the Forest Preserve or visit our dog park. People ask us all the time about her background - - - she really is special. We cannot thank Dick and Chris enough for the work they do with their dogs. We are getting another from them in two weeks - another girl. The father is Victor and the mother is Paige. Our dogs are very much a part of our lives. They live with us and go where we go and one more makes a great little family. 

After meeting Dick and Chris and bringing Melody into our home, I would never go to any other breeder but Dichi Goldens. They have raised the bar in my view. They are selective in who they choose to take one of their pups and I appreciate that. They have educated us and supported us each step of the way and that means so much. I encourage you to visit their website at www.dichigoldens.com


----------



## Cratemail (Nov 6, 2008)

We will be bringing home our new puppy on January 5th from Dichi Goldens....hope the time flies! So excited about bringing another family member home. So - any suggestions on male names? Father is Kona and mother is Beamer...thanks for all the help and support here!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations on your new pup! I too am interested in getting a pup from the midwest area (I live in Chicago suburbs) and Dichi looks very promising. 

I'm so jealous of you. Congratulations, you're going to have so much fun with your new baby.

I have one question, and I hope this isn't too personal - about how much do Dichi pups cost? I understand if you don't want to answer this question, I'm just curious.


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

kd marsh-if you look under the golden retriver general forum here under millies mom post -breeders contract question is this normal? gg denny posted the Dichi contract and the price is at the top.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Cratemail said:


> We will be bringing home our new puppy on January 5th from Dichi Goldens....hope the time flies! So excited about bringing another family member home. So - any suggestions on male names? Father is Kona and mother is Beamer...thanks for all the help and support here!


 
Congratulations! Your pup is a half sibling to Jazz. Kona is her father also. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

So people do strongly recommend Dichi Goldens? Apparently they have puppies that will be available in mid January. I originally didn't intend on getting a puppy that soon but these pups were born on the exact same day my Carmella was, and I feel like that's Fate's way of telling me something.

Anything else I should know about Dichi?  Thanks!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I would be happy to share more information with you if you like re: Dichi. Feel free to PM me. 

Chris


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They look like great breeders to me with all clearances. Their dogs are gorgeous. I'd go with them if I was ever getting another puppy.


----------



## Cratemail (Nov 6, 2008)

I started to research breeder's in August when my 8 year old "Buddy" was diagnosed with cancer. We also have a 5 year old "Chase" that is a half-sibling to Buddy. Buddy & Chase were the best of friends and I knew that when it was Buddy's time, Chase would be devastated. I also learned so much through my research about what to look for in a pedigree and how to ask the right questions from a breeder that when I joined this forum after Buddy passed, I felt that I could and would receive very honest opinions from the members here.

We visited with Dick & Chris at Dichi a few weeks after Buddy died and just being around them and their family of Golden's made us realize that we really had found a partner in choosing our next family member. Beautiful dogs, wonderful temperaments and breeders that take their job very seriously. I know that there is still so much more to learn about this breed that we love but I feel very confident that we have made a great choice for our family.

It is very hard to lose a dog and even more heartbreaking to see the grief that our other dog has displayed. I understand how cautious you are being and think that you should visit their website and give Dick a call (his number is listed there). Ask all of your questions, he is more than happy to answer them. Let me know if there is anything I can help you with!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you both Cratemail and Chris.

I have emailed Dick and Chris and may be getting a pupper from them; I'll keep you updated on the progress.

It's really great to hear that both of you have had positive experiences with them, that's very nice to hear.


----------



## Lisa W (Dec 2, 2009)

Awwww...my baby Madison is from Dichi...we drove all the way from Las Vegas to Prridge WI...then home..but well worth the trip! Her mother is also Dancer and father Gambler! She is my heart dog just like the Rents call Dancer!! They are the best breeders. I have had three Goldens, don't get me wrong I have LOVED them all...but there is just something about Madison! I can't imagine waking up and not seeing, hearing or even at times smelling her! Hahaha...enjoy your babies!


----------



## Lisa W (Dec 2, 2009)

*Your dogs!*



magiclover said:


> I would be happy to share more information with you if you like re: Dichi. Feel free to PM me.
> 
> Chris


 
Your dogs are gorgeous! The one on the right looks just like my Golden named Madison from Dichi Goldens in Wisconsin. They are the best!!


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so glad you found your puppy. There are many good breeders in that area, though many of them breed performance goldens. Bauer is from the area.

Best of luck to you. The wait seems bad but it does go fast... speaking from experience.


----------

